# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Raperi me i mire shqiptar..?

## DaNgErOuS

per mua repistat me te mir jan tungulli3 kta jan njeshe  :ngerdheshje: 

po ju kush mendoni se eshte?

----------


## topolina

Edhe une ashtu mendoj qe "Tingulli 3" jane vertet me te miret. Pastaj me pelqejne edhe ''Ritmi i rruges".

----------


## bukuroshe vogel

mua me pelqejent te dy edhe tingulli3 edhe ritmi i rruges por me shum me pelqen west side family 
kurse edhe rrufeja me pelqejne  :buzeqeshje: 
bye

----------


## Griselda Sula

Po, s'behet fjale per repista te huaj ketu?  :i ngrysur:

----------


## gega

Mos harroni WNC!!!

----------


## DaNgErOuS

sula vetem per repista shqiptar behet fjal ktu  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## tironsiiiii

ej ye-ton pershendetje...
nuk e di a mundesh te me japesh ndonje kenge nga ai albumi "shifemi nperkujtime"
adresa ime esht alb_tironsi4life@hotmail.com
 gjith te mirat

----------


## tironsiiiii

We have just learned TBA, The Bloody Alboz just got bigger. You have one of the sickest rapper ever Rebel a.k.a Unikkatil, who by the way got the most Unique Style, that's where here got his name Unik(Unique)Katil(Evil), puts a great Albanian Rap group "TBA" and all of the sudden here comes the Eridon Connection, and now you can't imagine what to hear next. Keep your eyes open & expect some of the best Rap songs you ever heard....

sinqerisht plako jan kong njish fare...

----------


## tironsiiiii

o se harova, ajo nolt e lexova na web albanianrap

----------


## tironsiiiii

hey o cuna duhet te digjoni E-C (eridon connection) jon dy cuna shqiptar qe jetojn ne angli,njoni o nga shkodra dhe tjetri nga tirona...kenget e atyre nuk krahasohen me asnji nga ato rapistat e medhenj shqiptar tingulli3 ,ritmi ruges dhe te tjer me radh.dhe jan vetem nga 17-18 vjec qe te dy. (briskilla) dhe sllita)
kenget qe duhen theksuar jan "gjak shqiptari", "gjum si shqiponja", "life of the shqipe" dhe shum te tjera me radh...tani jan duke pergatitur albumin e tyre te par qe quhet " the beginning"... tani sa po lexova qe jan bashkuar me grupin boody alboz dhe po pergatisin nji keng......ato mo plako kan po tu bo te paret ne rapin shqiptar...te ****** 2die4 tingullin tre dhe te tjer me radh ...kush do ti digjoj kenget e atyre te me thot
hajt shnet pramo dhe gjith tmirat

tung

----------


## Nice_Boy

Per mua . Tingulli 3 , ( Kishe Une P... ,Prishtina F-C ), Ento Engjujt , ( Baki T`pestit Kate , **** Whit Me , Bitch , E Shtune , ) Hija Jetes ( Yjet , U Perzi Leshi , Kujtoma Edhe Nje Her Kur Bojshim Sex Ateher ) Tjeret ma pak  :ngerdheshje: 

Tung

GjIlAnAsI_cSi

----------


## km92

*Raperi Me i Mire Shqiptar..?*

Po e bej nje sondazh per rap-in shqiptar

Sondazh : Cili eshte Raperi me i mire shqiptar?
nuk po flasim per grupet po vetem per nje  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## km92

Vota ime shkon pa dyshim per  

Unikkatilin #1  :shkelje syri:

----------


## viganv

Ome ska dyshim 1shi dhe i paaritshmi *UNIKKATIL*

----------


## Homza

Eliminimi, djali prej Tropoje
qe ja u qet met cikave edhe prej goje.....


E kom patriot kte tipin pranej osht numri 1.

----------


## RaPSouL

Vota Ime Shkon Per Raperin Prince Double H ose Hysenin Eshte Njeri Nder Personalitetet Me Te Respektueshem Ne Trojet Shqiptare.........

----------


## Bl3ri

*Geti eshte me i miri* , gjitha kenget e tij behen hite, ato tjeret nuk i ndegjoj edhe aq shume duke mos then fare

----------


## JaCk_DaniELs

DuDa..................................

----------


## DI_ANA

Rebel aKa UniKKatiL ....
Po prape sme duken shume te perfeksionuar keta raperet te ne!

----------


## xHeneta_18..kS

_rebel aka unnikatil (gjithmon i pari) dhe duda !!_

----------

